
Could a community-owned Uber clone work? - biznerd
The mutual fund company Vanguard is a co-operative, owned by its investors. It is essentially a non-profit.<p>Would this model work for an Uber clone?<p>* It could split the profit evenly by simultaneously raising the driver rate and lowering prices.
* It could &quot;growth hack&quot; and by having drivers initially promote the app. If you get in an Uber&#x2F;Lyft the driver could be like &quot;hey man, next time you get a ride use _this app_, it helps both of us out
- If it ever achieved a sizable market share, it could save massively on advertising and return marketing costs back to both drivers and riders.
======
sharemywin
I've thought that marketplaces should have some kind of democratic component
to them. I kind of envisioned an "affiliate" that earns residual money for
bringing customers and vendors to the system. And improvements are voted on
and put out to bid. And loyalty programs so fees go down the more you use the
system. All decisions and votes would be transparent.

------
cjbenedikt
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/3/9841562/french-uber-
driver...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/3/9841562/french-uber-drivers-
launch-app-vtc-cab)

